# Voi cosa scegliereste ? disoccupato o magazziniere



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Venerdi un mio amico si è licenziato da magazziniere perchè il lavoro " era riduttivo per le sue capacità " ... ora , io posso capire .. ma sicuramente non condivido ... 
Nel momento che stiamo vivendo è già un MIRACOLO trovare un lavoro se poi ci mettiamo pure a fare i sofisticati.. e voler scegliere che lavoro fare è un casino ( ripeto , nella situazione attuale ... )

cmq questo mio amico per i prossimo 4 mesi farà il disoccupato mantenuto da mamma e papa che fanno un lavoro di M e dovranno fare la " fame " per mantenere il figlio ... 

lo trovate giusto ?? come la vedete ? 

meglio un lavoro di M sottopagato oppure stare a casa a farsi mantenere ignorando lo stato economico della tua famiglia ???


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

marilson ha scritto:


> attualmente sono disoccupato, ho una laurea specialistica in ingegneria da 110l, un master post universitario, abilitazione professionale e pubblicazioni scientifiche su riviste internazionali. Di lavoro non ce n'è. Il mio orizzonte temporale è marzo 2014, non rimango a fare il precario per due lire in questo paese. Con molta amarezza, me ne dovrò andare. Questo paese è morto. Semplicemente non esiste più.



cvd

Nel tuo caso ( non ho idea dove tu ti sia laureato ) stiamo parlando dell eccellenza . La tua posizione lavorativa dovrebbe essere un eccellenza viste le tue capacità ... 

come ti rapporti ad un lavoro come lo sforna panini da mc donald ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

E un *******, con tutto il rispetto. Tutti i lavori vanno rispettati soprattutto in tempi di crisi.
Pensa che io tra il fare il commercialista a Napoli e lo spazzino a Sidney, sceglierei la seconda.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Il magazziniere l'ho fatto per qualche mese a 18 anni ed è una rottura di palle folle


----------



## tequilad (21 Ottobre 2013)

Bisogna solamente capire se influiva sulla sua salute psico-fisica (aspetto spesso sottovalutato) oppure è una questione di semplice pigrizia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi è anche vero che il continuo adattamento e il piegarsi a condizioni folli non migliora la situazione. Ovviamente il fabbisogno economico spinge a fare di necessità virtù ma ci dovrebbe essere un minimo di attinenza tra la propria formazione personale e la mansione che si va a ricoprire, è una questione di ambizione prima di tutto.


----------



## francylomba (21 Ottobre 2013)

sono a casa da due anni , sarei impiegata ma quest'anno ho lavorato come addetta mensa e donna delle pulizie fate voi.. 
se si ha bisogno di soldi si stringe i denti e si fanno anche lavori che non piacciono..


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (21 Ottobre 2013)

Doveva assolutamente continuare, in primis per rispetto ai genitori.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Se c'hai maturità fai anche ciò che non piace, come sto facendo io da anni. Se poi questo lavoro lo faceva esaurire allora è un altro discorso, la salute prima di tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

In questo periodo di crisi non puoi rifiutare un lavoro, a maggior ragione vedendo la sua situazione familiare. Egoista.


----------



## esjie (21 Ottobre 2013)

Non mi permetto di giudicare, avrà avuto i suoi motivi che io non conosco. Comunque io ammetto che *in questo momento* (momento personale, non storico) preferisco starmene a casa piuttosto che distruggermi fisicamente sotto le urla di un capetto c*glione che pensa di essere nell'antico Egitto, senza mai rispettare gli orari di fine lavoro tra l'altro (esperienza già vissuta). Più avanti se non troverò proprio niente nel mio campo cercherò di adattarmi, tenendo certi lavori come ultima spiaggia.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Anche perchè ci son lavori ben peggiori del magazzinieri ragazzi eh...


----------



## raducioiu (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ha la fortuna di poter scegliere tra magazziniere e mantenuto e non tra magazziniere e disoccupato. In questo secondo caso forse ci avrebbe pensato meglio, quando si sarebbe ritrovato affitto, bollette e tasse da pagare entro tot giorni.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Venerdi un mio amico si è licenziato da magazziniere perchè il lavoro " era riduttivo per le sue capacità " ... ora , io posso capire .. ma sicuramente non condivido ...
> Nel momento che stiamo vivendo è già un MIRACOLO trovare un lavoro se poi ci mettiamo pure a fare i sofisticati.. e voler scegliere che lavoro fare è un casino ( ripeto , nella situazione attuale ... )
> 
> cmq questo mio amico per i prossimo 4 mesi farà il disoccupato mantenuto da mamma e papa che fanno un lavoro di M e dovranno fare la " fame " per mantenere il figlio ...
> ...



Io sceglierei di fare il magazziniere. Ma, ovviamente, direi.

Personalmente trovo ABERRANTE questo fenomeno dei "choosy", che volenti o nolenti esiste eccome.
Non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma di individui del genere ne conosco eccome, ed erano i primi ad additare la Fornero come una poveretta che non capiva niente.
Oggi in tantissimi pensano di essere "sopra la media", senza capire che non possono essere tutti sopra la media. Se no la media non c'è.
La cosa peggiore è che gente del genere di fatto parassita sulla società, e anzi, magari diventa pure "sovversiva" (nel senso meno violento del termine, semplicemente disfattista contro "il sistema").

Oh ma la colpa di tutto è del Governo e dell'Euro eh. Noi non siamo competitivi nei confronti dei Brasiliani, dei Cinesi, dei Vietnamiti per colpa del Governo e dell' Euro....


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> sono a casa da due anni , sarei impiegata ma quest'anno ho lavorato come addetta mensa e donna delle pulizie fate voi..
> se si ha bisogno di soldi si stringe i denti e si fanno anche lavori che non piacciono..



Hai tutto il mio rispetto e la mia solidarietà. Immagino sia poco, o nulla, ma davvero ti stimo tanto. Non mollare!


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io sceglierei di fare il magazziniere. Ma, ovviamente, direi.
> 
> Personalmente trovo ABERRANTE questo fenomeno dei "choosy", che volenti o nolenti esiste eccome.
> Non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma di individui del genere ne conosco eccome, ed erano i primi ad additare la Fornero come una poveretta che non capiva niente.
> ...



secondo me te stai parlando di alcuni ragazzi che sono dei mantenuti e che non hanno mai lavorato....
poco hanno a che vedere con il dramma del lavoro per molti....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

però , c'è sempre un però... lui può fare questo discorso perchè ha i genitori che lo mantengono.. ma se cosi non fosse ?? è gisuto gravare sulla tua famiglia per un tuo " Sfizio " ... 

onestamente io andrei anche a fare un lavoro di M piuttosto che mettere in difficoltà i miei genitori..


----------



## Sesfips (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però , c'è sempre un però... lui può fare questo discorso perchè ha i genitori che lo mantengono.. ma se cosi non fosse ?? è gisuto gravare sulla tua famiglia per un tuo " Sfizio " ...
> 
> onestamente io andrei anche a fare un lavoro di M piuttosto che mettere in difficoltà i miei genitori..



Ma se i tuoi potessero mantenerti, tu cosa faresti, lo stesso un lavoro di m... ?
Oppure aspetti e vedi se trovi qualcosa di meglio?
Le situazioni sono tantissime e tutte differenti.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me te stai parlando di alcuni ragazzi che sono dei mantenuti e che non hanno mai lavorato....
> poco hanno a che vedere con il dramma del lavoro per molti....



No no. Parlo di gente che ha tenuto un posto giusto quel tanto che basta per i termini legali, poi si fa mandare a casa in un modo o nell'altro, e chiede il sussidio di disoccupazione. Intanto "cerca" lavoro, mentre bighellona e passa le giornate a far niente o qualche lavoretto in nero.


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No no. Parlo di gente che ha tenuto un posto giusto quel tanto che basta per i termini legali, poi si fa mandare a casa in un modo o nell'altro, e chiede il sussidio di disoccupazione. Intanto "cerca" lavoro, mentre bighellona e passa le giornate a far niente o qualche lavoretto in nero.



"sussidio di disoccupazione"?

ma esiste?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però , c'è sempre un però... lui può fare questo discorso perchè ha i genitori che lo mantengono.. ma se cosi non fosse ?? è gisuto gravare sulla tua famiglia per un tuo " Sfizio " ...
> 
> onestamente io andrei anche a fare un lavoro di M piuttosto che mettere in difficoltà i miei genitori..



Anche io la penso così, anche se ho avuto l'enorme fortuna di avere alle spalle una famiglia che non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla.
Ma conosco altri che rimangono a casa, anche con genitori con stipendi veramente risicati, perché "E' colpa dei politici, di questo governo!" se non trovano lavoro.

L'altro giorno guardavo un servizio sulla manifestazione di Roma. Non sui violenti, ma riguardo coloro che si sono accampati in piazza. Hanno intervistato un ragazzo: "Noi staremo qui, qui davanti ai Palazzi del Potere, perché devono comprendere cosa vuol dire la lotta". Ma....seriamente?

E attenzione bene, conosco un paio di soggetti in condizioni del genere che hanno snobbato dei posti all'autogrill perché "Tutti i giorni l'autostrada, son 4 euro al giorno in meno, vuol dire tipo 80 euro in meno a fine in mese in busta paga, più lo sbatta di andare fin là, oh".

Cioè...


----------



## Morghot (21 Ottobre 2013)

Boh dipende da troppe cose onestamente... io sono del partito che più che fare un lavoro di m*rda che ti stressa tanto vale stare a casa, ma dipende davvero da troppi fattori.

Ho cominciato a lavorare per miracolo da un mesetto fa in un negozio dove controllo il contenuto dei pacchi, prezzo gli articoli, ecc ecc ste cose qui e onestamente il magazziniere che c'è da noi è un disperato, cioè mi fa davvero pena, sempre in crisi, sempre stressato... poraccio. Voglio credere e sperare che sia un caso isolato asd.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> "sussidio di disoccupazione"?
> 
> ma esiste?



Ma scherzi? Non voglio essere polemico, capiamoci.


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? Non voglio essere polemico, capiamoci.



nel senso che penso che i requisiti non siano certo molto semplici da avere, chi ne gode ha perso il lavoro ed era un ex privilegiato....

i giovani di oggi che non lavorano...passa il tempo e chi si è visto si è visto....


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> nel senso che penso che i requisiti non siano certo molto semplici da avere, chi ne gode ha perso il lavoro ed era un ex privilegiato....
> 
> i giovani di oggi che non lavorano...passa il tempo e chi si è visto si è visto....



I requisiti cambiano di anno in anno (e con tutte le manovre che fanno è difficile starci dietro) però all'epoca questo mio amico aveva lavorato un anno e mezzo, poi di fatto "si è fatto licenziare" e dallo Stato prendeva grossomodo la metà del suo stipendio, stando a casa. Il sussidio credo durasse circa un anno. Nel frattempo bighellonava, faceva un po' di lavori "extra" in nero (il che lo portava a percepire, alla fine, lo stesso stipendio di prima), zero problemi, e se ne stava bello bello a casetta. Lavorando tipo un terzo di quanto faceva prima.
Una pacchia insomma.

Ma, lavorando con aziende che chiudono, ti posso dire che ci sono tanti 50enni che NON vogliono essere ripresi a lavorare (gente che davvero fa finta di andare ai colloqui o risponde negativamente a LAVORI OFFERTI).
Mi spiego, con un discorso simile a quanto sopra: prima c'è una specie (sono molto atecnico perché di diritto del lavoro mastico poco) di cassa integrazione, poi c'è una cassa integrazione vera e propria, poi viene il sussidio. Fra contributi, sussidio, annessi e connessi determinate figure professionali (quelli con gli stipendi più bassi) arrivano a prendere tipo il 70% della loro retribuzione senza lavorare. Immaginati che questi tre/quattro giorni alla settimana facciano i giardinieri, o lavorino a cottimo come braccianti, o come scaricatori e affini, in nero, e lavorando meno guadagnano ugualmente la stessa cifra. Una "pacchia" insomma.

Così in un colpo solo: il sussidio lo paga lo Stato. L'azienda produce meno, e il PIL si abbassa. Il lavoro in nero aumenta, e lo Stato non prende le imposte.


----------



## tequilad (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma se i tuoi potessero mantenerti, tu cosa faresti, lo stesso un lavoro di m... ?
> Oppure aspetti e vedi se trovi qualcosa di meglio?
> Le situazioni sono tantissime e tutte differenti.



Certo, però considera che i suoi in questo caso arrivano a malapena a fine mese. Ovvio che se fosse figlio di Briatore non si porrebbe il problema


----------



## Sesfips (21 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, però considera che i suoi in questo caso arrivano a malapena a fine mese. Ovvio che se fosse figlio di Briatore non si porrebbe il problema



Io, fortunatamente, in questo preciso momento, posso essere mantenuto dai miei, eppure non sono figlio di Briatore.
Non so se mi credi quando ti dico che anche per lavare i piatti o fare volantinaggio bisogna avere esperienza. Dopo tutto ciò, uno cosa dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Sesfips (21 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, però considera che i suoi in questo caso arrivano a malapena a fine mese. Ovvio che se fosse figlio di Briatore non si porrebbe il problema



Io, fortunatamente, in questo preciso momento, posso essere mantenuto dai miei, eppure non sono figlio di Briatore.
Non so se mi credi quando ti dico che anche per lavare i piatti o fare volantinaggio bisogna avere esperienza. Dopo tutto ciò, uno cosa dovrebbe fare?


----------



## tequilad (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io, fortunatamente, in questo preciso momento, posso essere mantenuto dai miei, eppure non sono figlio di Briatore.
> Non so se mi credi quando ti dico che anche per lavare i piatti o fare volantinaggio bisogna avere esperienza. Dopo tutto ciò, uno cosa dovrebbe fare?



certo ci credo eccome!!!


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2013)

ma veramente offrono un lavoro come magazziniere?
Ragazzi ma nemmeno i lavori di M si riescono a trovare fra un po...


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I requisiti cambiano di anno in anno (e con tutte le manovre che fanno è difficile starci dietro) però all'epoca questo mio amico aveva lavorato un anno e mezzo, poi di fatto "si è fatto licenziare" e dallo Stato prendeva grossomodo la metà del suo stipendio, stando a casa. Il sussidio credo durasse circa un anno. Nel frattempo bighellonava, faceva un po' di lavori "extra" in nero (il che lo portava a percepire, alla fine, lo stesso stipendio di prima), zero problemi, e se ne stava bello bello a casetta. Lavorando tipo un terzo di quanto faceva prima.
> Una pacchia insomma.
> 
> Ma, lavorando con aziende che chiudono, ti posso dire che ci sono tanti 50enni che NON vogliono essere ripresi a lavorare (gente che davvero fa finta di andare ai colloqui o risponde negativamente a LAVORI OFFERTI).
> ...



fai esempi però di gente adulta che perde il lavoro...io mi riferisco ai giovani....

magari trovano una lavoro a progetto oppure a provvigione e poi lasciano stare perchè non li confermano oppure non li pagano neanche, a quelli che diciamo?
non penso che l' indennità valga per tutti quelli che semplicemente non lavorano


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Venerdi un mio amico si è licenziato da magazziniere perchè il lavoro " era riduttivo per le sue capacità " ... ora , io posso capire .. ma sicuramente non condivido ...
> Nel momento che stiamo vivendo è già un MIRACOLO trovare un lavoro se poi ci mettiamo pure a fare i sofisticati.. e voler scegliere che lavoro fare è un casino ( ripeto , nella situazione attuale ... )
> 
> cmq questo mio amico per i prossimo 4 mesi farà il disoccupato mantenuto da mamma e papa che fanno un lavoro di M e dovranno fare la " fame " per mantenere il figlio ...
> ...



dipende da tante cose: quanti anni ha il tizio in questione ? e che titolo di studio ha per voler aspettare un lavoro "adatto alle sue capacità" ?


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2013)

Dipende.
Se avessi una laurea di un certo valore e mi proponessero di fare il magazziniere probabilmente rifiuterei, altrimenti che ho studiato a fare?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dipende da tante cose: quanti anni ha il tizio in questione ? e che titolo di studio ha per voler aspettare un lavoro "adatto alle sue capacità" ?



Bisogna valutare anche questo. Poi c'è da vedere quanto stava male, come ha detto tequilad prima. Se ha davvero la possibilità di trovare un lavoro a breve, ha fatto bene.

Certo che se si è licenziato con l'intento di farsi mantenere dai genitori, e poi tra un pò si vedrà, è un altro discorso. Bisogna vedere se si è licenziato perchè non ce la faceva proprio più o perchè questa nuova vita è più comoda.

Che poi, tra l'altro, cosa fanno questi a casa ? Il lavoro è anche traguardo morale, dà autostima, non è solo un discorso di busta paga o di bollette.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> fai esempi però di gente adulta che perde il lavoro...io mi riferisco ai giovani....
> 
> magari trovano una lavoro a progetto oppure a provvigione e poi lasciano stare perchè non li confermano oppure non li pagano neanche, a quelli che diciamo?
> non penso che l' indennità valga per tutti quelli che semplicemente non lavorano



No no, un paio sono 25/26enni


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2013)

Io sono della parrocchia "se ha lasciato vuol dire che non ne ha DAVVERO bisogno". 
Stipendio e contributi, come si può dire di no? 

Anche a me non piaceva uscire da scuola e andare a lavorare come cameriere fino a tardi, oppure andare a scaricare i pescherecci appena arrivati in porto (questo grazie ad un amico), ma oh, ne avevo bisogno. 

Cioè io mi sentivo una m3rda ad andare a chiedere soldi ai miei e ho sempre preferito arrangiarmi da solo. Ho iniziato anche molto presto. 

Se con la situazione odierna lasci un lavoro, senza avere alternative, non meriti di lavorare. 
Come fa la gente a campare sulle spalle dei genitori senza sentirsi minimamente in colpa? Mah...


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No no, un paio sono 25/26enni



ah beh allora te lo credo che andiamo a rotoli....

io sono dell' idea che un aiuto lo Stato te lo debba dare però a certe condizioni insomma


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sono della parrocchia "se ha lasciato vuol dire che non ne ha DAVVERO bisogno".
> Stipendio e contributi, come si può dire di no?
> 
> Anche a me non piaceva uscire da scuola e andare a lavorare come cameriere fino a tardi, oppure andare a scaricare i pescherecci appena arrivati in porto (questo grazie ad un amico), ma oh, ne avevo bisogno.
> ...



esatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Dipende.
> Se avessi una laurea di un certo valore e mi proponessero di fare il magazziniere probabilmente rifiuterei, altrimenti che ho studiato a fare?



torniamo sempre li... perchè non ne hai bisogno.. se ne avessi bisogno puliresti anche le bettole..


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> torniamo sempre li... perchè non ne hai bisogno.. se ne avessi bisogno puliresti anche le bettole..



Lollo, però occhio che il reddito di cittadinanza, oltre ad essere un "reddito di dignità" (cit) è un incentivo a questi comportamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lollo, però occhio che il reddito di cittadinanza, oltre ad essere un "reddito di dignità" (cit) è un incentivo a questi comportamenti.



non ne sto facendo un discorso politico .. la mia era una semplice domanda


----------



## Butcher (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io, fortunatamente, in questo preciso momento, posso essere mantenuto dai miei, eppure non sono figlio di Briatore.
> Non so se mi credi quando ti dico che anche per lavare i piatti o *fare volantinaggio bisogna avere esperienza*. Dopo tutto ciò, uno cosa dovrebbe fare?



Piede e braccio lesto!


----------



## beleno (21 Ottobre 2013)

lo scorso anno, dopo la fine del dottorato, mi sono trovato senza lavoro. ho fatto "la stagione" (lavoro stagionale in un supermarket sul Garda) come facevo ai tempi in cui lavoravo durante gli studi, lavorando nel resto del tempo ad alcune pubblicazioni. adesso ho ripreso a lavorare in università. se dovessi avere altri periodi di down tornerei senza dubbio in un supermarket. 

non penso si essere diverso da tanti altri nel nostro paese. la mia ragazza fa "la stagione" da sempre, eppure ha una laurea triennale in ingegneria.

non giudico chi lascia, a volte si arriva ad una situazione limite oltre la quale si rischia la salute (non solo mentale). bisogna vedere caso per caso quanto si è vicini a quel limite, oppure se la scelta è dettata da altri motivi.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] 

Capisco tutti i tuoi discorsi, ma c'è tanta gente che viene presa letteralmente per il c*lo dai! Io sono rimasto a casa da lavoro dal 2007 ad oggi ben 2 volte, sempre per calo del lavoro, a scadenza del contratto. 

Prendere la famosa disoccupazione è abbastanza difficile. Intanto se sei un'apprendista non ti pigli nulla, assurdità numero uno. A me è capitato, due anni di apprendistato e non ho preso NULLA.

In secondo luogo devi aver lavorato un tot di giorni di lavoro, oltre i 7 consecutivi perlomeno, per aver la minima, che è poca roba. Molto complicato visto che i contratti ormai durano settimane o qualche mese al massimo, giusto per coprire picchi di lavoro. 

Parliamo di mio padrino di battesimo? Lasciato a casa ad oltre 50 anni, a due anni dalla pensione...secondo te qualcuno l'ha assunto? Credimi che con una famiglia da mantenere cercava lavoro sul serio, non per finta. Chi vuoi che ti prenda?!

Tu parli di quella piccola fetta di persone che non c'hanno voglia di far nulla. La maggior parte della gente ha voglia di lavorare, questa è la verità, ma è oggettivo che è faticoso trovare un posto di lavoro, quasi impossibile un posto fisso o comunque per un tempo DIGNITOSO.

Devo star qui a spiegarti della mia fidanzata che ha aperto un negozietto di scarpe cosa deve pagare ogni santo mese?

Dai, colpe ne ha eccome la politica italiana, c'ha portato nel baratro dopo 20 anni di magna magna.


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2013)

ma come si fa a dire non faccio questo lavoro perche non è alla mia altezza??stiamo scherzando?
Ma uno puo lavorare e nel frattempo cercare altro no?
Se uno è di buona famiglia e non ha bisogno di lavorare posso anche capirlo...
Con questi discorsi diamo ragione alla fornero...perche conosco tantissima gente che pulirebbe la M di qualsiasi buco pur di lavorare.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> torniamo sempre li... perchè non ne hai bisogno.. se ne avessi bisogno puliresti anche le bettole..



Se c'è il bisogno estremo è ovvio che accetterei.
Quello che voglio dire è che se uno è laureato (specialmente se poi si laurea in corsi prestigiosi come può essere la Chimica) lo comprendrei benissimo se rifiutasse lavori "bassi".


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]
> 
> Capisco tutti i tuoi discorsi, ma c'è tanta gente che viene presa letteralmente per il c*lo dai! Io sono rimasto a casa da lavoro dal 2007 ad oggi ben 2 volte, sempre per calo del lavoro, a scadenza del contratto.
> 
> ...



Ma io non discuto che ci sia tanta gente con voglia di lavorare. Assolutamente.
Il problema è che a furia di ragliare, i sindacati hanno ucciso il lavoro, in Italia. Queste posizioni ipergarantiste hanno portato al declino, mica l'Euro.

Ma prendi solo l'atteggiamento Usa-Italia (posto che pure gli USA non è che stiano benissimo, per usare un eufemismo): noi per salvare la Montepaschi rischiamo le terga, loro prendono 13 miliardi perchè FANNO CAUSA alla JP Morgan.

Noi da 40 anni viviamo come "statali". Siamo qui a garantire, garantire, garantire. Pensioni, cassa integrazione "straordinaria" che dura per più di 5 anni (7, son casi che ho visto. 7 anni di cassa integrazione straordinaria), sanità pubblica che è un buco nero.

Non si può avere un atteggiamento del genere, perché così alla lunga per salvare tutti per un po', tutti ci rimettono nel lungo periodo.

Ripeto, io non discuto che ci sia tanta gente che vuole lavorare, ma è stato questo sistema garantista marcio (in combinazione con Paesi che invece partono dal banale presupposto "Lavori--->Produci---->Guadagni" rispetto al nostrano "Hai un lavoro--->Devi guadagnare") a far sì che la tua ragazza paghi quel che deve pagare, o che il tuo padrino non possa trovare lavoro a due anni dalla pensione.

Lo Stato può permettersi di fare mercato solo se la libertà individuale imprenditoriale è 0. O fai il "comunismo" vero, stile China (però allora qua si lavora tutti 14 ore al giorno e si dorme in fabbrica), oppure devi lasciare che il mercato viva da sè, correggendo SPORADICAMENTE eventuali mancanze.

L'Italia invece fin quando il castello di carte non è crollato era un paradiso: tutte le garanzie "comuniste" (cercate di capire il senso, NON politico, del temrine), con il "hazzeggio" all'italiana.

Poi però i conti alla lunga si pagano.


----------



## Morghot (21 Ottobre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che poi, tra l'altro, cosa fanno questi a casa ? Il lavoro è anche traguardo morale, dà autostima, non è solo un discorso di busta paga o di bollette.


Mah, questo solo in caso si tratti di un lavoro che piace a cui si aspira, di certo io ora che lavoro (senza contratto ma con buoni lavoro o come diavolo si chiamano) non ho avuto botte di autostima o cose del genere asd, anzi, mi sento ancor di più un mediocre a dire il vero  (maledetto me che non ho studiato )


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mah, questo solo in caso si tratti di un lavoro che piace a cui si aspira, di certo io ora che lavoro (senza contratto ma con buoni lavoro o come diavolo si chiamano) non ho avuto botte di autostima o cose del genere asd, anzi, mi sento ancor di più un mediocre a dire il vero  (maledetto me che non ho studiato )




Se fossi rimasto a casa, secondo me ti saresti sentito ancora più mediocre. Poi ovviamente questo lo saprai meglio te, io credo che rifletterei così...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mah, questo solo in caso si tratti di un lavoro che piace a cui si aspira, di certo io ora che lavoro (senza contratto ma con buoni lavoro o come diavolo si chiamano) non ho avuto botte di autostima o cose del genere asd, anzi, mi sento ancor di più un mediocre a dire il vero  (maledetto me che non ho studiato )



Non sentirti mediocre. Ogni lavoro ha pari dignità, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
Basta alzarsi al mattino e dare il meglio di sé, qualsiasi cosa si faccia.


----------



## Morghot (21 Ottobre 2013)

Che ogni lavoro abbia pari dignità son d'accordissimo, forse mi son espresso male e frettolosamente! Però ecco non so, io penso sia triste il lavoro in generale, o meglio quando si lavora per altri e/o senza aver passione per quello che si fa... ma è un mio pensiero/discorso troppo complesso e utopistico che non sono in grado di fare ora ne mai penso lol. 

Comunque in definitiva di una cosa mi pento oltre a non aver studiato: non essermi dato allo sport o alla musica


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Ottobre 2013)

Se ognuno potesse fare il mestiere che vuole, forse vivremmo in un mondo migliore, faremo pausa pranzo stesi sulle aiuole, a inventarci le parole, a farci gli elmetti con le stagnole.


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non sentirti mediocre. Ogni lavoro ha pari dignità, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
> Basta alzarsi al mattino e dare il meglio di sé, qualsiasi cosa si faccia.



non so che lavoro fai tu ma è facile dirlo....

farlo è un' altra cosa....

comunque hai ragione io in passato mi sono trovato a lavorare duro per risistemare l' azienda dove lavoro e quando andavo a letto mi chiedevo chi me lo faceva fare!!


----------



## Bawert (21 Ottobre 2013)

In determinati settori assumono eh, un mio amico ha studiato in una scuola per agricoltori e cose del genere é uscito a giugno e adesso lavora.


----------



## Morghot (21 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> In determinati settori assumono eh, un mio amico ha studiato in una scuola per agricoltori e cose del genere é uscito a giugno e adesso lavora.


Lol se anche il tuo amico è di valle d'aosta direi che non c'è da stupirsi, la valle d'aosta è un altro mondo rispetto al resto d'italia.


----------



## Bawert (21 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Lol se anche il tuo amico è di valle d'aosta direi che non c'è da stupirsi, la valle d'aosta è un altro mondo rispetto al resto d'italia.



Sì, ma io non conosco le altre zone, ovviamente parlo di mie esperienze


----------



## Canonista (21 Ottobre 2013)

Io sono del parere che se uno vuole davvero lavorare un posto da qualche parte lo trova.
Di camerieri ne cercano sempre, di volantinisti idem, anche di commessi e pizzaioli...avoglia!

Non bisogna partire rassegnati, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Basta con il dire "eh ma io non son capace..." e quindi? Impari come hanno imparato gli altri!

E' anche vero che non tutti sono disposti ad assumerti, visti i costi terribili, ma se hai bisogno DAVVERO (lo ripeto apposta) lavori anche in nero. E magari nel frattempo continui la ricerca.


Ad esempio io, di questo periodo, se non fossi a Verona a lavorare sarei in patria a cogliere le olive.
Deve vergognarsi uno che non ha le palle di affrontare un lavoro, mica chi un lavoro ce l'ha, qualunque esso sia.

Purtroppo è finito il tempo delle scelte, noi a differenza dei nostri genitori non possiamo decidere quale mestiere intraprendere...non sempre almeno.


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sono del parere che se uno vuole davvero lavorare un posto da qualche parte lo trova.
> Di camerieri ne cercano sempre, di volantinisti idem, anche di commessi e pizzaioli...avoglia!
> 
> Non bisogna partire rassegnati, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Basta con il dire "eh ma io non son capace..." e quindi? Impari come hanno imparato gli altri!
> ...



si hai perfettamente ragione e ti stimo per quello che dici!!
io sono esattamente del tuo parere, io ad esempio un lavoro diciamo che me lo sono creato....ma è una storia lunghissima!!

diciamo che poi un altro problema è che non sempre ti pagano, ma pure questa è una storia lunghissima


----------



## vota DC (21 Ottobre 2013)

Se entro quattro mesi ha il padrino che lo piazza altrove ha ragione. Oltretutto il lavoro di magazziniere per lidl richiede laurea in economia e due anni d'esperienza, altrove è richiesto almeno un anno di esperienza, se uno è capace di prendere lavoro così può avere ciò che vuole.

Spero che prendano un altro al suo posto e che non lo lascino a scaldare: la biblioteca di un paese vicino al mio sta ancora aspettando che un babbeo che ha abbandonato l'università (la mia stessa) per correre dietro alle ragazzine delle medie e si è fatto pure beccare, si degni di presentare la domanda di lavoro. Se tu chiedi loro dicono "eh ma quel tipo di cui fidiamo chiederà domanda presto e intendiamo assumerlo" da almeno tre anni.
O peggio ancora la società Dante Alighieri nelle loro sedi in America: gli mando il curriculum e mi rispondono in inglese che non sanno l'italiano, poi non mi rispondono affatto e si scopre che tengono il posto non per chi vuole venire a lavorare là, ma per chi si trova già là e infatti hanno preso un fotografo vagabondo e senza laurea che passava là per caso. Io non ho ancora capito che sistema usano per assumere: il fatto che gli immigrati tre anni fa fecero una colletta per salvare quella società mi insospettisce.



Doctore ha scritto:


> ma veramente offrono un lavoro come magazziniere?
> Ragazzi ma nemmeno i lavori di M si riescono a trovare fra un po...



Neanche quelli gratuiti se non sei nel giro.

-Perché non mi assumete gratis, magari mi date il minimo previsto dalla legge e io ve lo restituisco così mi faccio quattro mesi di lavoro consecutivo e da inoccupato divento disoccupato?
-No perché potresti essere un provocatore del sindacato!

(il bello è che a forza di assumere gente "fidata" si sono riempiti di cocchi di sindacato e nel giro di meno di un anno pagano questi sfaticati venti euro l'ora per fare le pulizie)


----------



## Emanuele (22 Ottobre 2013)

Non conosco la situazione del tuo amico, ma credo sia assolutamente comprensibile chi si licenzia da posti in cui magari viene pagato 800/1000 euro per essere sfruttato 8 ore al giorno. Purtroppo ci stiamo abituando al discorso "prendi quello che trovi e non lamentarti", il cui sbocco non può che essere un sempre maggiore svilimento del lavoro.


----------



## Morghot (22 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Non conosco la situazione del tuo amico, ma credo sia assolutamente comprensibile chi si licenzia da posti in cui magari viene pagato 800/1000 euro per essere sfruttato 8 ore al giorno. Purtroppo ci stiamo abituando al discorso "prendi quello che trovi e non lamentarti", il cui sbocco non può che essere un sempre maggiore svilimento del lavoro.


D'accordissimo con la frase sottolineata, più si accettano compromessi più ne approfittano e si va sempre peggio in tal senso, tra poco sarà il minimo lavorare gratis per tot mesi lol... cmq sei troppo ottimista, 800-1000€ per 8ore e sei considerato un pascià al giorno d'oggi, proprio per riallacciarsi al discorso di prima


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Non conosco la situazione del tuo amico, ma credo sia assolutamente comprensibile chi si licenzia da posti in cui magari viene pagato 800/1000 euro per essere sfruttato 8 ore al giorno. Purtroppo ci stiamo abituando al discorso "prendi quello che trovi e non lamentarti", il cui sbocco non può che essere un sempre maggiore svilimento del lavoro.



Emanuele io non conosco la tua situazione economica (né tantomeno ci tengo a saperla o contestarla, sia chiaro), ma parli come uno che ha le spalle coperte. Poi magari ti mantieni da solo da quando avevi 11 anni, ma l'impressione che mi dai è questa.

Così come è giusta la tua considerazione, è giusto anche il pensiero di chi "prende quello che trova senza lamentarsi".
C'è gente che non può permettersi di farsi scappare il lavoro, altrimenti è costretta a vivere sotto i ponti. E senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
Gente che non ha manco il tempo di fare la ca.cca per poter mandare avanti la casa.

E se ci si accontenta di 800 euro al mese, non è per darla vinta ai "potenti", ma solo per mangiare o far mangiare la propria famiglia.

Detto questo, l'amico di Lollo oltre che presuntuoso ("il lavoro che svolgo non è al mio livello intellettuale" ma de che? Grazie a Dio se l'hai trovato un lavoro!) è anche privo di carattere. Uno che campa sulle spalle dei genitori senza preoccuparsi di nulla e magari ***.zeggiando tutto il giorno, è inutile in una società civile. Un parassita, appunto.


----------



## Sesfips (22 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Emanuele io non conosco la tua situazione economica (né tantomeno ci tengo a saperla o contestarla, sia chiaro), ma parli come uno che ha le spalle coperte. Poi magari ti mantieni da solo da quando avevi 11 anni, ma l'impressione che mi dai è questa.
> 
> Così come è giusta la tua considerazione, è giusto anche il pensiero di chi "prende quello che trova senza lamentarsi".
> C'è gente che non può permettersi di farsi scappare il lavoro, altrimenti è costretta a vivere sotto i ponti. E senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
> ...



Boh, capisco tutto, capisco la situazione difficilissima odierna, capisco la difficoltà delle famiglie ad arrivare a fine mese, capisco la difficoltà dei giovani a trovare un lavoro, capisco che il governo ci ha dissanguato per anni. Davvero, lo capisco.

Però a me sembra che si stia facendo una demagogia incredibile. Sembra che l'Italia fra un paio d'anni diventerà come una Sierra Leone qualsiasi, dove la gente dovrà fare i chilometri per prendere l'acqua dai pozzi. 
Cosa che tra l'altro, parere personalissimo, non accadrà mai, visto che l'Europa non se lo può permettere, considerando che un fallimento dell'Italia coinvolgerebbe anche molte altre nazioni.

Magari tu hai bisogno di lavorare a tutti i costi, e per carità capisco il tuo ragionamento, però imho bisogna considerare anche la dignità della gente. 
Io conosco delle persone che non sono in una buona situazione economica, però piuttosto che farsi sfruttare come schiavi dell'Antico Egitto, non lavorano, oppure lavorano in nero. Questa è anche una delle realtà.


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Boh, capisco tutto, capisco la situazione difficilissima odierna, capisco la difficoltà delle famiglie ad arrivare a fine mese, capisco la difficoltà dei giovani a trovare un lavoro, capisco che il governo ci ha dissanguato per anni. Davvero, lo capisco.
> 
> Però a me sembra che si stia facendo una demagogia incredibile. Sembra che l'Italia fra un paio d'anni diventerà come una Sierra Leone qualsiasi, dove la gente dovrà fare i chilometri per prendere l'acqua dai pozzi.
> Cosa che tra l'altro, parere personalissimo, non accadrà mai, visto che l'Europa non se lo può permettere, considerando che un fallimento dell'Italia coinvolgerebbe anche molte altre nazioni.
> ...



Beh se non lavorare per capriccio la consideri una cosa dignitosa, alzo le mani e vado a riflettere su me stesso di fronte ad uno specchio...


Si torna sempre lì, se non lavori vuol dire che non ne hai bisogno.
Evidentemente, io ne ho bisogno a tutti i costi, tu no. Mi fa piacere, sei fortunato. Ma non tutti sono nella tua stessa posizione, è questo che bisogna capire.

Se un lavoro non lo fai tu, ci sono altre 50 persone, più volenterose, pronte a strappartelo di mano!

E fidati che gli sfruttamenti "sotto contratto" sono tutt'altra roba rispetto a quelli in nero.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate, non mi è chiaro....esattamente quale dei "potenti" starebbe sfruttando i lavoratori?

L'imprenditore che è perennemente in perdita o lo Stato che non sa più dove prendere i soldi per ricucire un buco nero?


Chissà perché Milano è piena di extracomunitari che fanno i pizzaioli, i panettieri, i lavori "umili". Magari loro non vedono ancora i "potenti" che li sfruttano...


----------



## Ale (22 Ottobre 2013)

meglio lavorare che fare il mantenuto


----------



## Morghot (22 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo il mio umile parere è ormai pieno di extracomunitari che fanno i cosìdetti lavori "umili" perchè appunto si accontentano di essere pagati poco/niente (una schiavitù legalizzata più o meno), paga che comunque per loro è oro rispetto al paese d'origine, per questo lo fanno.

Concordo in parte con te Sesfips, tutto tranne il fatto della Sierra Leone asd, per me qui in italia si farà na finaccia ma di quelle brutte, ovviamente la tua è un esagerazione ma di certo finiremo male male.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me il discorso qui è un altro. Un conto è che ti licenzi perchè stai male psico-fisicamente, un conto perchè sei un pò pigro e te ne approfitti.

Per dire, il tizio in questione tra un pò si ricomincerà a guardare in giro ?


----------



## Sesfips (22 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh se non lavorare per capriccio la consideri una cosa dignitosa, alzo le mani e vado a riflettere su me stesso di fronte ad uno specchio...
> 
> 
> Si torna sempre lì, se non lavori vuol dire che non ne hai bisogno.
> ...



No no, non hai capito. Non ho detto che non lavorare è una cosa dignitosa. Ho detto che essere sfruttati, e stare continuamente in silenzio, come se la colpa di questa situazione fosse dei lavoratori, non è dignitoso. Non mi pare una cosa così assurda.
Io spero di non finire mai in determinate situazioni. Se un giorno dovesse accadere, sicuramente mi farò delle idee diverse.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate, non mi è chiaro....esattamente quale dei "potenti" starebbe sfruttando i lavoratori?
> 
> L'imprenditore che è perennemente in perdita o lo Stato che non sa più dove prendere i soldi per ricucire un buco nero?
> 
> ...



Si ma lo stato come ha fatto a creare questo buco nero? come? 
Ovviamente, si sarà creato da solo.



Morghot ha scritto:


> Concordo in parte con te Sesfips, tutto tranne il fatto della Sierra Leone asd, per me qui in italia si farà na finaccia ma di quelle brutte, ovviamente la tua è un esagerazione ma di certo finiremo male male.



Per me non finiremo neanche come l'Argentina, per dire.
Ripeto, una situazione del genere l'UE non se la può permettere.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Si ma lo stato come ha fatto a creare questo buco nero? come?
> Ovviamente, si sarà creato da solo.



Ovviamente non si è creato da solo.
Si è creato stipendiando cani e porci negli enti statali (soldi dati ai cittadini)
Si è creato dando pensioni di invalidità a decine di migliaia di persone a casaccio (soldi dati ai cittadini)
Si è creato nel momento in cui i versamenti per la pensione erano 100, e al momento della morte del contribuente, la pensione gli ha ridato 200 (soldi dati ai cittadini)
Si è creato spendendoli in opere inutili. Opere che sono state realizzate da privati (soldi dati ai cittadini)
Si è creato facendo credere alla popolazione di poter proliferare tranquilla, di prendere un pezzo di carta (guai a non averlo) che poi lavoro si trova, o di buttarsi in un comune/inps/polizia/asl/questura/tribunale, che così si ha un vitalizio garantito.
Sistema marcio fino al midollo. 
Il meccanismo del debito è fantastico fino a quando non si deve ripagare. "Crei" denaro dal nulla. Bellissimo.
Altro che i potenti: per far campare troppe persone troppo bene nel passato, la purghiamo noi ora.
E mi raccomando, tutti al vaffa day. Che è colpa di quei quattro politici se c'è un debito di 2000 miliardi. Sicuramente se li sono intascati tutti loro.

(L'ultima frase non c'entra nulla con te, ma mi sembra giusto puntualizzare)


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Secondo il mio umile parere è ormai pieno di extracomunitari che fanno i cosìdetti lavori "umili" perchè appunto si accontentano di essere pagati poco/niente (una schiavitù legalizzata più o meno), paga che comunque per loro è oro rispetto al paese d'origine, per questo lo fanno.
> 
> Concordo in parte con te Sesfips, tutto tranne il fatto della Sierra Leone asd, per me qui in italia si farà na finaccia ma di quelle brutte, ovviamente la tua è un esagerazione ma di certo finiremo male male.



Una schiavitù legalizzata.
Mah.

Un extracomunitario che vive a Milano secondo voi spende poco di locazione? O per la spesa? O per i mezzi (va beh quelli sì perché "non li paghi" )? Vive, come vivrebbe uno studente laureato sotto stage (anzi, direi meglio con quasi assoluta certezza, facendo due conti a mente volanti), e quello che avanza, se ha una famiglia, lo rimanda in patria (dove chiaramente son bei soldoni, anche se qui sarebbero spiccioli).


La schiavitù legalizzata io l'ho vista in Cina, dove la gente lavora 7 giorni su 7 (non è un modo di dire), dove la gente per ora non guadagna niente di più di quello che permette di mangiare e avere un tetto caldo sulla testa (non di proprietà. La cina non ti dà il diritto di proprietà. Puoi stare in una casa 99 anni. Fine), dove la gente fa 1 settimana di ferie al primo anno di lavoro. Che diventano 2 dopo 5 anni di carriera e 3 dopo 10.

In tutto questo, torniamo sempre allo splendido esempio del "prodotto italiano esportato", o della comunemente chiamata fuga di cervelli (talvolta in senso improprio. Non per il cervello in sè, quanto per la mansione di tipo manuale svolta).
Se vai a vivere a Londra e fai il cameriere, credi di mettere da parte più di quanto non faccia un pizzaiolo extracomunitario a Milano?
E quello, che è un po' il "sogno americano" dei giorni nostri, non è schiavitù legalizzata?


----------



## Emanuele (23 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Emanuele io non conosco la tua situazione economica (né tantomeno ci tengo a saperla o contestarla, sia chiaro), ma parli come uno che ha le spalle coperte. Poi magari ti mantieni da solo da quando avevi 11 anni, ma l'impressione che mi dai è questa.
> 
> Così come è giusta la tua considerazione, è giusto anche il pensiero di chi "prende quello che trova senza lamentarsi".
> C'è gente che non può permettersi di farsi scappare il lavoro, altrimenti è costretta a vivere sotto i ponti. E senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
> ...



Mi hai frainteso, o forse mi sono spiegato male io, comunque: il mio discorso non era contro i lavoratori sottopagati, ci mancherebbe, hanno tutto il mio rispetto e appoggio. Io ce l'ho con chi (vedi fornero) si permette di considerare schizzinosi i giovani solo perchè anzichè cercare un'occupazione in linea con il loro percorso di studi o perlomeno con uno stipendio soddisfacente non va a fare i cosiddetti "mestieri umili"; oppure i giornali che millantano posti di lavoro disponibili a bizzeffe, ma che rimangono vuoti sempre per colpa della schizzinosità degli aspiranti lavoratori, salvo poi scoprire che sono solo panzane.


----------



## Doctore (23 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Mi hai frainteso, o forse mi sono spiegato male io, comunque: il mio discorso non era contro i lavoratori sottopagati, ci mancherebbe, hanno tutto il mio rispetto e appoggio. Io ce l'ho con chi (vedi fornero) si permette di considerare schizzinosi i giovani solo perchè anzichè cercare un'occupazione in linea con il loro percorso di studi o perlomeno con uno stipendio soddisfacente non va a fare i cosiddetti "mestieri umili"; oppure i giornali che millantano posti di lavoro disponibili a bizzeffe, ma che rimangono vuoti sempre per colpa della schizzinosità degli aspiranti lavoratori, salvo poi scoprire che sono solo panzane.


non capisco una cosa...Se qualcuno mi assume per un lavoro sottopagato poi c'e una legge non scritta che mi vieta di cercare il lavoro dei miei sogni?
Sui giornali che millantano posti di lavoro hai assolutamente ragione...è una vergogna.


----------



## vota DC (23 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> oppure i giornali che millantano posti di lavoro disponibili a bizzeffe, ma che rimangono vuoti sempre per colpa della schizzinosità degli aspiranti lavoratori, salvo poi scoprire che sono solo panzane.



Io neanche ho i requisiti per gli annunci fasulli dato che vogliono sempre l'esperienza, talvolta bisogna essere apprendisti con esperienza.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Mi hai frainteso, o forse mi sono spiegato male io, comunque: il mio discorso non era contro i lavoratori sottopagati, ci mancherebbe, hanno tutto il mio rispetto e appoggio. Io ce l'ho con chi (vedi fornero) si permette di considerare schizzinosi i giovani solo perchè anzichè cercare un'occupazione in linea con il loro percorso di studi o perlomeno con uno stipendio soddisfacente non va a fare i cosiddetti "mestieri umili"; oppure i giornali che millantano posti di lavoro disponibili a bizzeffe, ma che rimangono vuoti sempre per colpa della schizzinosità degli aspiranti lavoratori, salvo poi scoprire che sono solo panzane.



Se in Italia servono, per dire, 50.000 avvocati, e la laurea in giurisprudenza + esame di stato lo hanno passato in 200.000, non è "la Fornero" che ti dice che sei "choosy". E' il mercato che ti dice "Pistola, inutile che mi sbandieri un pezzo di carta sotto il naso. Se ci sono N mila più bravi di te, il consumatore va da loro. Quindi, se vuoi campare, fai altro". 

E' tutto sommato banale come concetto.


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Dai su ragazzi però rendiamoci anche conto della situazione prima di parlare di "mercato del lavoro"

Una volta (fino a 20 anni fa) MOLTISSIME persone senza neanche troppi meriti hanno vinto concorsi pubblici a fiume (ce ne erano centinaia) dove i requisiti erano generici e c' era una disponibilità di moltissimi posti, oggi per esempio tutto questo non c' è più....
Lo stato deve fare concorsi seri ma finchè non manda in pensione le persone e non fa lavorare i giovani (sto parlando di un turnover massiccio) per come siamo messi in pochi entreranno nelle logiche dei privati i quali assumono e licenziano da sempre.

La crisi attuale è figlia sicuramente di una minore competitività e di un mercato che è cambiato, ma queste sono solo piccole questioni, il vero problema è la disoccupazione ed è lo Stato che ci deve pensare creando lavoro intelligente (banche pubbliche, assicurazioni statali ad esempio) se no possiamo dire che alcuni sono schizzinosi e altri inadatti, ma lo sono sempre stati però almeno un posto lo trovavi e di conseguenza guadagnavi e spendevi....

Anche perchè quelli che di solito spendono più soldi sono le persone da 20 ai 40 anni e sono quelli che in quegli anni subiscono una trasformazione ed evoluzione economica, da poche centinaia di euro di stipendio fino a due o tre mila euro con famiglia e casa in più, adesso invece sono tutti in un limbo in cui pure se volessero non riuscirebbero a creare nulla di nuovo.

Quindi bisogna fare attenzione a dire "non sforiamo i conti" oppure "l' Europa non ce lo permette" perchè andando avanti così si blocca una nazione e a mio avviso anche se non sono per nulla leghista sono dell' idea che come sta facendo il Veneto molte regioni chiederanno l' indipendenza dall' Europa passando dal regime legislativo europeo a quello internazionale.


----------



## Emanuele (24 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non capisco una cosa...Se qualcuno mi assume per un lavoro sottopagato poi c'e una legge non scritta che mi vieta di cercare il lavoro dei miei sogni?
> Sui giornali che millantano posti di lavoro hai assolutamente ragione...è una vergogna.



Ovviamente no.




Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se in Italia servono, per dire, 50.000 avvocati, e la laurea in giurisprudenza + esame di stato lo hanno passato in 200.000, non è "la Fornero" che ti dice che sei "choosy". E' il mercato che ti dice "Pistola, inutile che mi sbandieri un pezzo di carta sotto il naso. Se ci sono N mila più bravi di te, il consumatore va da loro. Quindi, se vuoi campare, fai altro".
> 
> E' tutto sommato banale come concetto.



Il discorso che fece la fornero era totalmente slegato da esempi particolari (come quello che hai posto tu), rifletteva piuttosto una visione generale della società e del mondo del lavoro purtroppo predominante negli ultimi decenni. Sull'esempio specifico: ok, in questo momento storico c'è un'abbondanza di avvocati, ma ciò non significa che chi arriva ad essere abilitato alla professione di avvocato non possa lavorare comunque in ambito giuridico (chessò come consulente legale) o sfruttare le sue conoscenze in un altro modo (giornalismo), senza dover fare l'idraulico o non so cos'altro.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Fornero all'epoca gestì la cosa MALISSIMO, e fin qui tutti d'accordo.
Ma il problema resta. Uno può studiare quello che preferisce. Della sua vita può fare ciò che vuole: ma deve avere la consapevolezza delle possibilità che ha.
Non esiste governo al mondo che possa "garantire" il lavoro indipendentemente da ciò che richiede il mercato.
Non è colpa della Fornero se c'è stato il boom di avvocati, ma anche di architetti o di assistenti sociali, rispetto alla domanda. Si possono riciclare in altri ambiti? Può essere. Sicuramente l'intento iniziale sarà quello, ma è inutile sfogare le proprie frustrazioni col ministro del lavoro di turno, se gli eventuali sbocchi secondari risultano a loro volta intasati (per dire, il consulente legale E' l'avvocato, e ora c'è da prendere un'abilitazione per fare i giornalista. Oltretutto, segmento anch'esso piuttosto compresso).
La dico tutta: io volevo fare filosofia. Mi appassionava di più rispetto ad economia. Arrivato alla maturità, mi misi a riflettere circa gli sbocchi di una laurea in filosofia. Optai per economia. Optai per il pragmatismo.
Nella vita ognuno è libero di agire e sognare. Lo Stato però non deve essere il paracadute sociale dei sognatori. Se uno sogna deve pensare anche alle conseguenze.


----------



## Sesfips (24 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La Fornero all'epoca gestì la cosa MALISSIMO, e fin qui tutti d'accordo.
> Ma il problema resta. Uno può studiare quello che preferisce. Della sua vita può fare ciò che vuole: ma deve avere la consapevolezza delle possibilità che ha.
> Non esiste governo al mondo che possa "garantire" il lavoro indipendentemente da ciò che richiede il mercato.
> Non è colpa della Fornero se c'è stato il boom di avvocati, ma anche di architetti o di assistenti sociali, rispetto alla domanda. Si possono riciclare in altri ambiti? Può essere. Sicuramente l'intento iniziale sarà quello, ma è inutile sfogare le proprie frustrazioni col ministro del lavoro di turno, se gli eventuali sbocchi secondari risultano a loro volta intasati (per dire, il consulente legale E' l'avvocato, e ora c'è da prendere un'abilitazione per fare i giornalista. Oltretutto, segmento anch'esso piuttosto compresso).
> ...



Scusami se te lo chiedo, in cosa sei laureato precisamente? economia e commercio?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Scusami se te lo chiedo, in cosa sei laureato precisamente? economia e commercio?



Triennale in economia e management
Magistrale in economia e legislazione per l'impresa


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

quando si sceglie cosa studiare si deve pensare anche alle possibilita di trovare un lavoro.
io ho scelto di fare il professore di matematica proprio perche sapevo che avrei trovato un lavoro molto facilmente.

forse sono coglion€ io che ho scelto una cosa che a l'inizio non sognavo di fare... e sono intelligenti quelli che sognano il lavoro "perfetto"... intanto io lavoro da quando ho 20 anni... invece certi amici che hanno fatto quello che sognavano ancora non hanno un lavoro e hanno 30 anni...

ho un posto fisso... non so come si dice in italiano... forse si dice vitalizio... e ho una paga decente che mi permette di mantenere una famiglia di 4 persone.


----------



## Sesfips (24 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Triennale in economia e management
> Magistrale in economia e legislazione per l'impresa



Ma riesce a darti opportunità lavorative?
Se dovessi consigliare una persona a intraprendere questa strada, diresti che è da fare? oppure è meglio altro?
Io intendo per una persona che comunque è diplomata come ragioniere ecc e quindi è in questo ambito.


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La dico tutta: io volevo fare filosofia.



risolto l' arcano...ecco perche te piace parlà e scrivere sempre sul forum...un uomo solo di numeri ha meno fantasia infatti!!


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2013)

Filosofia + crediti supplementari = insegnare materie letterarie in qualsiasi scuola media, superiore che sia privata o pubblica. Il problema sono i maledetti governativi che cambiano le leggi in corsa. Inoltre se si è fatto il diploma magistrale c'è pure l'asilo nido quindi mancano all'appello solo materne ed elementari.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Filosofia + crediti supplementari = insegnare materie letterarie in qualsiasi scuola media, superiore che sia privata o pubblica. Il problema sono i maledetti governativi che cambiano le leggi in corsa. Inoltre se si è fatto il diploma magistrale c'è pure l'asilo nido quindi mancano all'appello solo materne ed elementari.



Sì così se ti va di lusso riesci a lavorare e a guadagnare 1.500 euro al mese.
Se ti va di lusso. Altrimenti magazziniere, muratore, etc.
E mica c'è niente di male, anzi. Io se non riuscirò ad intraprendere con successo la professione, forse farò il magazziniere, muratore etc. Solo che realisticamente ho più possibilità di realizzarmi economicamente con quello che ho studiato, che non con filosofia.

Come detto, uno può sognare. Il mondo però non è fatto di zucchero filato.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> risolto l' arcano...ecco perche te piace parlà e scrivere sempre sul forum...un uomo solo di numeri ha meno fantasia infatti!!



 sono un po' logorroico infatti


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> sono un po' logorroico infatti



mano dai sei simpatico....

comunque lo stato deve aprire un po' i cancelli per tutti sti precari e sta gente che fa concorsi se no non se sistema nessuno e l' economia come mi insegni si fa con i grandi numeri....
per un po' in rosso ma se poi la gente inizia a fare girare i soldi ci si riprende perchè la nostra non è una crisi settoriale o di sola competitività, ma generalizzata


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì così se ti va di lusso riesci a lavorare e a guadagnare 1.500 euro al mese.
> Se ti va di lusso. Altrimenti magazziniere, muratore, etc.



????

Forse ti prendono come muratore o magazziniere se hai fatto il muratore mentre studiavi, se non lo hai fatto prima sei troppo vecchio perché possano prenderti senza esperienza.

Comunque qualsiasi laurea è utile nei concorsi pubblici. Il primo lo farò mercoledì se sarò tra i 20 in graduatoria ai quali è concesso, in pratica a tutti i periti informatici e i ragionieri (in origine erano solo periti, poi hanno allargato ai ragionieri) danno 5 punti se hanno una laurea con voto superiore a 100 e 5 punti per massima esperienza lavorativa. Ovviamente essendo lavoro in comune avanza pure il tempo per fare lezioni private e altre cose per integrare.

Purtroppo finché i motori di ricerca di lavoro e i giornali non saranno deratizzati dalle agenzie interinali e i loro falsi annunci, l'unico metodo per trovare lavoro è pattugliare il territorio andando a bussare da azienda ad azienda ed è altamente inefficace.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> ????
> 
> Forse ti prendono come muratore o magazziniere se hai fatto il muratore mentre studiavi, se non lo hai fatto prima sei troppo vecchio perché possano prenderti senza esperienza.
> 
> ...



No va beh, se sei robusto e hai 24-25 anni a giornata ti prendono ancora a lavorare senza esperienza.
Poi il settore edile, non so perché, dà dei segnali di ripresa, dalle mie parti.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma riesce a darti opportunità lavorative?
> Se dovessi consigliare una persona a intraprendere questa strada, diresti che è da fare? oppure è meglio altro?
> Io intendo per una persona che comunque è diplomata come ragioniere ecc e quindi è in questo ambito.



Se scegli un indirizzo del genere ed esci con un bel voto (certo che poi dipende anche dall'università da cui esci) UN lavoro lo trovi DI SICURO: il revisore. Io ho scelto di intraprendere la professione da commercialista, ma da quando mi sono laureato (primavera dell'anno scorso) ad oggi, mi hanno chiamato tutti: KPMG, Deloitte, Ernst e Young e PWC per sapere se ero interessato ad una posizione da junior.
Parliamoci chiaro: è una lavoro pesante e all'inizio non più di tanto retribuito. Ad un mio amico, per dire, è stato detto il venerdì che domenica (perché la domenica si può pure lavorare, senza stare a fare tanta caciara) sarebbe dovuto andare in Macedonia a controllare gli stock di sorpresine degli ovetti Kinder. Non il massimo.
Però, se esci da una bella università con un buon punteggio (non per forza 110, 110 e lode et similia) ti prendono di sicuro in una delle big 4. Di carne fresca han sempre bisogno.


----------



## Emanuele (25 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La Fornero all'epoca gestì la cosa MALISSIMO, e fin qui tutti d'accordo.
> Ma il problema resta. Uno può studiare quello che preferisce. Della sua vita può fare ciò che vuole: ma deve avere la consapevolezza delle possibilità che ha.
> Non esiste governo al mondo che possa "garantire" il lavoro indipendentemente da ciò che richiede il mercato.
> Non è colpa della Fornero se c'è stato il boom di avvocati, ma anche di architetti o di assistenti sociali, rispetto alla domanda. Si possono riciclare in altri ambiti? Può essere. Sicuramente l'intento iniziale sarà quello, ma è inutile sfogare le proprie frustrazioni col ministro del lavoro di turno, se gli eventuali sbocchi secondari risultano a loro volta intasati (per dire, il consulente legale E' l'avvocato, e ora c'è da prendere un'abilitazione per fare i giornalista. Oltretutto, segmento anch'esso piuttosto compresso).
> ...



C'è una bella differenza tra fare da paracadute sociale e comportarsi effettivamente da Stato, ossia ponendo le condizioni a livello legislativo per una razionalizzazione del mercato del lavoro nei vari ambiti. Un ministro del lavoro avrebbe potuto chiedersi se le mille e uno tipologie di contratto introdotte negli ultimi 15 anni hanno favorito l'occupazione o se viceversa l'hanno sfavorita, traendone poi le conseguenze dal punto di vista legislativo. Riprendendo il tuo esempio sulla laurea in filosofia: solitamente chi si laurea in questo campo ha come principale sbocco l'insegnamento nelle scuole superiori, un lavoro che sta diventando via via più difficile ottenere per una serie di motivi, ad esempio il fatto che negli ultimi 5 anni le modalità di abilitazione sono cambiate in maniera radicale senza alcuna soluzione di continuità (SSIS, nulla cosmico, TFA e cavoli vari) e che il personale scolastico, nonostante sia tendenzialmente anziano, abbia un turnover limitatissimo. Qui lo Stato non potrebbe/dovrebbe intervenire senza diventare un "paracadute"?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra fare da paracadute sociale e comportarsi effettivamente da Stato, ossia ponendo le condizioni a livello legislativo per una razionalizzazione del mercato del lavoro nei vari ambiti. Un ministro del lavoro avrebbe potuto chiedersi se le mille e uno tipologie di contratto introdotte negli ultimi 15 anni hanno favorito l'occupazione o se viceversa l'hanno sfavorita, traendone poi le conseguenze dal punto di vista legislativo. Riprendendo il tuo esempio sulla laurea in filosofia: solitamente chi si laurea in questo campo ha come principale sbocco l'insegnamento nelle scuole superiori, un lavoro che sta diventando via via più difficile ottenere per una serie di motivi, ad esempio il fatto che negli ultimi 5 anni le modalità di abilitazione sono cambiate in maniera radicale senza alcuna soluzione di continuità (SSIS, nulla cosmico, TFA e cavoli vari) e che il personale scolastico, nonostante sia tendenzialmente anziano, abbia un turnover limitatissimo. Qui lo Stato non potrebbe/dovrebbe intervenire senza diventare un "paracadute"?



Mi sembrano critiche sensate, ma non veniamoci a raccontare che le difficoltà lavorative odierne derivano dalle carenze a livello legislativo, perchè sarebbe un abbaglio colossale.


----------



## vota DC (28 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque qualsiasi laurea è utile nei concorsi pubblici. Il primo lo farò mercoledì se sarò tra i 20 in graduatoria ai quali è concesso, in pratica a tutti i periti informatici e i ragionieri (in origine erano solo periti, poi hanno allargato ai ragionieri) danno 5 punti se hanno una laurea con voto superiore a 100 e 5 punti per massima esperienza lavorativa. Ovviamente essendo lavoro in comune avanza pure il tempo per fare lezioni private e altre cose per integrare.



Per la cronaca avevano sbagliato di scrivere e neanche mi fanno partecipare al concorso: davano 3 punti per voto diploma superiore a 100 (è possibile???), 0,7 punti per titolo di studio superiore e 0,3 punti per un diploma supplementare.
Quindi io avevo 1,45 punti.
Con lo stesso criterio non possono prendermi come bidello con titolo minimo di licenza media perché alle medie avevo voto basso e quindi chi andava bene alle medie ma neanche ha terminato le superiori mi passa davanti.


----------



## Doctore (28 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca avevano sbagliato di scrivere e neanche mi fanno partecipare al concorso: davano 3 punti per voto diploma superiore a 100 (è possibile???), 0,7 punti per titolo di studio superiore e 0,3 punti per un diploma supplementare.
> Quindi io avevo 1,45 punti.
> Con lo stesso criterio non possono prendermi come bidello con titolo minimo di licenza media perché alle medie avevo voto basso e quindi chi andava bene alle medie ma neanche ha terminato le superiori mi passa davanti.


Incredibile...
Poi bisogna avere fiducia in questo paese.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ho saputo che praticamente oggi dovrebbe uscire sulla Gazzetta il decreto D'Alia che blocca i concorsi fino al 2015 , anzi a quanto ne so prenderanno tutti gli Idonei Non Vincitori che non si sono classificati in graduatoria finale....praticamente prendono gente di 27\30 anni con prole a carico, gente che non ha vinto il concorso. Ovviamente ora non so che fare, probabile che il concorso che interessi a me esca fra tre anni, avendo la possibilità di provare solo due volte qualora andasse male, uscisse quest'anno potrei provare altre 5-6 volte, ma vi sembra giusto che venga assunta gente che non ha vinto i concorsi? Boh...ora sto cercando qualche corso triennale per l'anno prossimo ma onestamente non so proprio cosa fare.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Anzi si, una cosa l'avrei in mente, imparare una lingua e fare ripetizioni.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La Fornero all'epoca gestì la cosa MALISSIMO, e fin qui tutti d'accordo.
> Ma il problema resta. Uno può studiare quello che preferisce. Della sua vita può fare ciò che vuole: ma deve avere la consapevolezza delle possibilità che ha.
> Non esiste governo al mondo che possa "garantire" il lavoro indipendentemente da ciò che richiede il mercato.
> Non è colpa della Fornero se c'è stato il boom di avvocati, ma anche di architetti o di assistenti sociali, rispetto alla domanda. Si possono riciclare in altri ambiti? Può essere. Sicuramente l'intento iniziale sarà quello, ma è inutile sfogare le proprie frustrazioni col ministro del lavoro di turno, se gli eventuali sbocchi secondari risultano a loro volta intasati (per dire, il consulente legale E' l'avvocato, e ora c'è da prendere un'abilitazione per fare i giornalista. Oltretutto, segmento anch'esso piuttosto compresso).
> ...



E io filologia classica od orientale


----------

